#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-18
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<tiagoscd> _salem: saudações :)
<salem_> tiagoscd, daes!
<hggdh> tiagoscd: bom dia!
<tiagoscd> salem_: hggdh bom dia :D
<tiagoscd> boiko: fala ae :)
<salem_> tiagoscd, aes
<hggdh> tiagoscd: pois então, o filho pródigo retorna?
<salem_> tiagoscd, quer dizer que tá com 6 canecas a mais em casa?
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hahaha, sim, depois de um longo tempo, finalmente instalado no novo ambiente
<tiagoscd> salem_: sim, seis canecos a mais em casa lol
<tiagoscd> melhor dizendo, mini-canecos
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> matheus_carvalho: buenas, tudo certo?
<matheus_carvalho> tranquilo tche...
<salem_> tiagoscd, haha massa!
<matheus_carvalho> te mudo?
<matheus_carvalho> tiagoscd, seis canecos a mais? canecos de chop?
<tiagoscd> salem_: ei, semana que vem provavelmente vou novamente pra Curitiba
<tiagoscd> indo pra um evento, vou passar por Curitiba
<tiagoscd> podemos marcar algo
<salem_> tiagoscd, legal, avisa um pouco mais proximo pra gente tentar organizar algo
<tiagoscd> boiko: tomar umas cervejas, hehe
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> matheus_carvalho: aham, mudei sim :)
<tiagoscd> sim, uns mini-canecos que eles entregam num bar em Curitiba
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: opa, legal, se eu estiver por aqui tomamos umas com certeza
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheus_carvalho> tiagoscd, ta morando onde agora tche?
<tiagoscd> matheus_carvalho: morando em São Bento, dividindo ap com o Julian, hehe
<matheus_carvalho> abraço a todos...mais tarde to por ai
<tiagoscd> hggdh: como vão as coisas por aí?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: vão bem -- deu uma esquentada no final de semana, e etamos nos 16C agora
<tiagoscd> hggdh: que beleza! aqui em são bento do sul está 17C :)
<hggdh> tiagoscd: perfeita temperatura... Eu gostaria que fosse assim o ano todo
<tiagoscd> hggdh: com certeza :) excelente pra trabalhar, dormir, e tudo que precisar, hehee
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-19
<tiagoscd> quit
<tiagoscd> ops, haha
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-17
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde gente
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-19
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-11-20
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
